# what type of shingle would you recommend



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Who's going to do it for you and what do they recommend? What is your location?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Both are cheap shingles Go with GAF architacual. There life time warrentyed.
Last time I checked Home Depot had the cheapest price.
Do not cheap out and use 3 tabs for the caps. Use the ones made for architacual shingles. Three tabs will crack and leak.


----------



## Gargis16 (Feb 10, 2012)

MJW said:


> Who's going to do it for you and what do they recommend? What is your location?


I was gonna call house top and get a few other quotes and ask them I just want to get some different opinions on what people in the business thought, and I'm located in north carolina around raleigh.


----------



## Gargis16 (Feb 10, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Both are cheap shingles Go with GAF architacual. There life time warrentyed.
> Last time I checked Home Depot had the cheapest price.
> Do not cheap out and use 3 tabs for the caps. Use the ones made for architacual shingles. Three tabs will crack and leak.


Ok thanks for the help I will check there and see where there prices are at


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I definitely would never say that Timberlines are better than anything. Their newest shingles are terrible, IMO.


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! I am a homeowner and I have the atlas pinnacle dimensional on my home. They gave a free extra 5 year warranty, so instead of 30 yrs you get 35yrs. I like them and the shinglers said they liked them during install. They seem to be doing well. I am sure that there are probably better, more expensive choices, as in the 50 yr, but my shingler said those were heavier, and you have to have the structure to hold them. So, since you asked about the atlas specifically, just thought I would answer with what I have seen about them. I have only used the dimensional pinnacle 35 yr though, so don't know about the rest of their line.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

IKO ELK GAF are all good products just use the the highest grade you can afford and you will be just fine.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Like MJW posted, that's a question best asked of the roofer you hired to install the shingles.
If your going to install them yourself than ask around at the lumber yard and get the opinion of other local builders.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have discovered being on contractor forums for several years, that location is everything to do with what shingles to use. Different plants seem to have problems.

Fro example I used to use gAFs exclusively, after I had problems with Corning and Tamcos. In parts of the South GAF factory put out a lot of bad ones for a while.

The way to find out is to call several roofers and ask what they install, this will let you know which ones work in your area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

I like Pabco on my roof I went with them because they are made local. and I could buy it right from factory at whole sale cost.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

We used Elk shingles by GAF for our roof, when we had it redone.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

MJW said:


> I definitely would never say that Timberlines are better than anything. Their newest shingles are terrible, IMO.


+1

Glad I am not the only one thinking this.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Feb 4, 2012)

*If it were my house...*

...I'd go with a modified dimensional. Mularky and Atlas are the only makers of modifieds I know of and you won't find them at HD. Don't know about up there but down here in Miami roofing materials are much cheaper at the roofing supply houses. That is where I'd look for my shingles. :yes:


----------



## PAHome (Feb 16, 2012)

I would go with GAF ELK Architectual Shingles. They had excellent warranties if it is installed properly. I would make sure the installer is a GAF certified installer.

www.pa-homeimprovements.com
"your local roofing experts"
570-484-ROOF​


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

Personaly I wouldn't put GAF/ELK's on my fish house or let alone dog house. Never seen one past 12 years without thermal cracks, this is also true of the 40 and 50 year version (back when they made them).

My order of recomendation goes like this,
1. Certainteed Landmark
2. Owens Corning Duration
3. Tamko Heritage
4. CRC Biltmore


The new Timberlines are 217lbs per square and by way of comparison the new Landmarks are 250lbs per square.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dougger222 said:


> Personaly I wouldn't put GAF/ELK's on my fish house or let alone dog house. Never seen one past 12 years without thermal cracks, this is also true of the 40 and 50 year version (back when they made them).
> 
> My order of recomendation goes like this,
> 1. Certainteed Landmark
> ...


If the shingles are cracking after 12 years, the first thing that comes to mind, is that the attic is not properly ventilated, and is the roof constantly getting beaten by the sun every day, with no shade. If those two are the case, there is no shingle out there that will last past twelve years, no matter what the quality.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

Seen it on both properly and unproperly vented roofs.

For example last Spring tore off a 10 year old Timberline with spidercracks all over it on a unheated garage.

The funny thing is GAF started the 50 year warranty on a shingle they know will not surpass 25 years.

For the record the oldest Timberline I've seen still hold back water was two years ago on a 21.5 year old Timberline roof. The shingles were spidercracked, blistered, and thermal cracked so bad the adjuster said he'd buy the roof but he shouldn't have.

I hate to admit but my personal house has Timberlines installed when built in 04. Second owner and the roof is already starting to crack. Is it properly vented? Ya, baffles in every truss, all exhaust vent tubes insulated, 2ft of insulation...

Not an easy or cheap roof to do either.
46.9sq off 8/12 with two large 20/12 turrets.
The worst part is two sides are 33ft from eave to ground.

Was thinking an ecoshake style shingle until found out the material price is pushing $750 a square. Cedar shake is an option but more than likely going to go with Landmark TL's when the time comes.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> If the shingles are cracking after 12 years, the first thing that comes to mind, is that the attic is not properly ventilated, and is the roof constantly getting beaten by the sun every day, with no shade. If those two are the case, there is no shingle out there that will last past twelve years, no matter what the quality.


 
I've seen some old organic roofs warrantied for 15 years go 30 years still holding out water, no curling and overall in fair shape, in direct sunlight and not optimal venting or attic insulation...


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

We are located in So. Illinois...and we had Tamko Rustic Black architectural shingles installed on our new house a few years ago.
http://www.tamko.com/ShingleColors/HeritagePremiumMap/HeritagePremium-Tuscaloosa/Classic/RusticBlack
So far so good...and they look great. I even roofed my detached workshop with them. :thumbup:


----------

